# Shark bringing gifts



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

With the weather like it is and no one able to go diving I thought I would share a cool shot from a dive last week. My go pro was aimed a little too high and missed half of the cobia but there are still a few in the shot. I guess there were 12-15 in total. A couple real nice ones too maybe 40-50 lbs. I managed to get the one my speargun was aimed at.:yes:


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome shot right there!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I like the way they seem to be following the shark. Looking for a meal


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great shot on both parts brother!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a great "entourage" to have right there! Nice pic


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow nice!!!


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

That's a awesome site!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Great pic. That would be awesome to come across. Did they all scatter once you shot yours?


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, shark took off like shot out of a cannon and all cobia went with him, except the one I shot and he went bonkers. I was really glad and a little surprised the shark left and did not come back.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice shot. You need a double barrel Riffe and you coulda shot two of them bad boys! :2guns:But only if you have an anchor line to grab on to eh? 

Yeee haaaw!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome, I can't wait to shoot one!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweet pic.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Great photo Mark....only way that could have turned out any better was if it happened to me.... Lol.... Great photo & great fish...


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice picture. Any video? 

I ran it through some editing software to see if I could clean it up...Didn't work out too well, but it's at least cropped.


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the editing. I do have video but it all happened so fast I don't have much video before the shot and after the shot they left in a hurry. The video only shows me bringing the cobia up and spearing some lionfish prior to the action. I don't have experience with editing so it may take me a little time, but I'll see what I can do...


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Cool. Good for you man, that's one damn cool thing to see. A herd of muscle-bound (tasty) predators.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Big set of stones required...apparently.

But seriously, is it a given that the shark will usually get scared away with the shot leaving you to just deal with the wounded fish? Ballzy to shoot Cobia off of sharks. I did see a ton of Cobia following a whale shark on the 3 mile barges or Coal barges in Pensacola a few years ago. Didn't have a speargun, but the thought did cross my mind.


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't think it is a given at all. I was ready in case the shark returned. Heck it seems that every other time you shoot a fish a shark will show up anyway so...

Don't get me wrong I wouldn't shoot just any fish near a shark but a nice legal COBE was too much to turn down. We had killed off all the lionfish anyway and were heading up.

There is a little bit of "do you feel lucky" involved but it happens so fast


----------

